# Bargain Book Finds (Fall 2014) - No self promotion please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the September 2014 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_*The Eyre Affair*_ by Jasper Fforde is now $2.99. This is the first book in his Thursday Next series. Great read!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Guns of Navarone, by Alistair MacLean, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dexter in the Dark

Number three in the Dexter series, $1.99 $9.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rubber Band/The Red Box, by Rex Stout

The Nero Wolfe series is seldom marked down much but here we have two books in one volume for only $1.99.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Rubber Band/The Red Box, by Rex Stout
> 
> The Nero Wolfe series is seldom marked down much but here we have two books in one volume for only $1.99.


Thank you so much, Hooded Claw! This one is on my wishlist!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Also from my wish list - I've been waiting forever for a Kindle edition, then it was a bit too expensive, but it's a bargain book this month:
_*Time and Again*_ by Jack Finney:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

anguabell said:


> Thank you so much, Hooded Claw! This one is on my wishlist!




This one is only $2.99.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you, I have this one! I am trying to replace all my crumbling, decayed and practically unreadable Rex Stout paperbacks with ebooks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Encyclopedia of Spirits, by Judika Illes, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Bible: A Biography, by Karen Armstrong

$1.99 8.00 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Good Scent From a Strange Mountain, by Robert Olen Butler

Pulitzer Prize-winning collection of stories about Vietnam, $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Rise of Theodore Roosevelt, $1.99 at this posting

Won the Pulitzer Prize and the national book award when it was published.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Complete Idiot's Guide to the Bible, 3rd edition

$1.99 at this posting


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is the second book in an awesome series of books. 
The Dante Connection by Estelle Ryan - $.99 at posting


The first book, The Gauguin Connection, is still free if you need to start at the beginning


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not a Stephen King fan, but this looks like a good deal on Everything's Eventual: 14 Dark Tales - $2.99 at posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It Worked for me: In Life and Leadership, by Colin Powell. $1.99 at this posting.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Lots of Terry Pratchett books on sale right now. I'm not going to link all of them, but here are the first two Discworld books. And be careful, I have duplicates of some Pratchett e-books because HarperCollins changed the ASIN on the early books.

_The Colour of Magic_ and _The Light Fantastic_, $3.99 each
 

And here are a few of my favorites, _Guards! Guards!_ _Night Watch_, _Going Postal_, and _Making Money_ $3.79 each


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_il_ti_digital-text?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%21133141011%2Cn%3A154606011%2Cp_15%3ARandom+House%2Cp_36%3A1-49&sort=price&ie=UTF8&qid=1415901117&lo=digital-text

Several books from Random House Australia(?) that seem to be available to Yanks for nine to thirty-six cents.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Flapper: A Madcap Story of Sex, Style, Celebrity, and the Women Who Made America Modern
By Joshua Zeitz
Dropped from $9.99 to $1.99 at this posting. And now back to $9.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Executive Orders, by Tom Clancy, $2.80 at this posting. Now back to $5.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SEAL Team Six: Memoirs of an Elite Navy SEAL Sniper

Seal Team Six is $3.99 now. This has been on my wishlist...and came up at $4.99 this morning but then to $3.99 this evening.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

AuntIe Mame: An Irreverent Memoir, $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dinosaurs Without Bones, $4.99 14.74

All about studying dinosaurs via footprints, poop, and other non-bone traces. I've already bought this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

No Dawn for Men: A Novel of Ian Fleming, J.R.R. Tolkien, and Nazi Germany

He certainly tossed together some attention-getting categories. $7.99 at this posting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gone Girl for $2.99 right now:



Gone Girl


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Three Doors to Death, by Rex Stout, $1.99 art this posting.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Three Doors to Death, by Rex Stout, $1.99 art this posting.


I had to go and get that one, thank you!!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The second book in Diana Gabaldon's _Outlander_ series is on sale - $.99 at posting.
_Dragonfly in Amber_


And if you need to read books in order, the first one is only $2.99 
_Outlander_


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

One of my favorites, a wonderful book for anyone interested in Key West, Hemingway, Henry Flagler and American history in general, $1.99 today:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Anguabell, picked that one up!



Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand

for $2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Brilliant: The Evolution of Artificial Light

$2.99 at this posting. Items may shift during flight, so verify price before clicking "buy"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Penhallow, $2.99 9.99

There's gotta be some Georgette Heyer fans on KB.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Bees, by Laline Paull

This odd-sounding novel is now $1.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Literary Rogues: A Scandalous History of Wayward Authors, by Andrew Shaffer, is $1.99 at this posting


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Two Christmas mysteries by Mary Higgins Clark and her daughter Carol Higgins Clark are on sale - $1.99 at posting
Both feature Mary's lottery-winning Alvirah Meehan and Carol's recurring sleuth Regan Reilly.

The Christmas Thief


Santa Cruise


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to member Al Stevens for posting this in a discussion in the Writers' Cafe.



The Man

$0.99


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, all bunch of Agatha Christie's books published by Harper Collins are on sale now for $3.99.
For instance:



And look at this one - it was $11.99 when I put it on my wishlist:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Wit and Wisdom of Discworld, $1.99 9.78 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Impossible State: North Korea, Past, Present, and Future, by Victor Cha

$1.99 at this posting. Buy it now before cyber threats result in it being pulled off the market!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The true story that was the basis for the new Clint Eastwood movie American Sniper:

American Sniper: The Autobiography of the Most Lethal Sniper in U.S. Military History

$2.50 right now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Broken Music
$1.99
by Sting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonder Woman Unbound: The Curious History of the World's Most Famous Heroine, by Tim Hanley

$2.99 at this posting


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A true crime one this time. In Broad Daylight by Harry N. Maclean. It's a good book, but it's been a long time since I've read it so I just got the ebook. $3.99


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

2 Neal Asher Polity Universe novels are $1.99 by Orbit Books today


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I know we don't typically post Amazon's Kindle Daily Deals in this thread, but I am super excited to have picked up 6 Calvin and Hobbes books for $1.99 each.
These are usually $15-20, so it's a pretty significant savings. The files are HUGE - they are downloading very slowly 

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_427925722_15?ie=UTF8&node=10513150011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=015761Y3R9WC12B9997R&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2005556002&pf_rd_i=8794559011


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Draft Horses and Mules: Harnessing Equine Power for Farm & Show (Storey's Working Animals)

$1.99 at this posting.

Admit it, you know you want it!  I suppose for a very detail-driven author, it might actually be a useful resource.

Added later:



This is also $1.99 and might be of more general interest. There is a whole library of these guides on different types of farm animals, they all appear to be marked down to two bucks right now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Luminaries (Man Booker Prize)

Got a notice today that this is priced at $2.99 . . . . it had been on my wish list so I picked it up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey,  it's 2015!  Check out the new thread for 2015, pinned to the top of the Book Bazaar.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------

